# Some of my work...



## LumberChef (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello all!
Some of you have asked to see my work... not a problem!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 30, 2018)

Wow .. very talented

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 30, 2018)

very impressive . I like all of them
dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2018)

Very cool. Look @Tony Michigan cutting boards! Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 30, 2018)

Very nice work. Love the flag table!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2018)

Beautiful work! What is the silvery thing in the 2nd to the last pic? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LumberChef (Mar 30, 2018)

Tony said:


> Beautiful work! What is the silvery thing in the 2nd to the last pic? Tony



Stabilized quilted maple knife scales

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 30, 2018)

Outstanding stuff! Do you have a laser machine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 30, 2018)

Outstanding. Nice when folks open up with their work, whether just starting out or seasoned veteran. 
Will be interesting to hear some of what you do to make these pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LumberChef (Mar 30, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Outstanding stuff! Do you have a laser machine?


Indeed I do


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 31, 2018)

Beautiful products! Think we have a lot to learn from you! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 31, 2018)

AWESOME WORK!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Glenn Lefley (Apr 16, 2018)

What type of machine# do you use. Laser? CNc?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 16, 2018)

Nicely done! I love the pulls on that first piece!


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice work, I really like the dresser


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice Chris! Now what are you going to do next week??!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider (Apr 24, 2018)

I was looking at that figured wood for so long I forgot there were other photos. Great marquetry


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 25, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Very nice Chris! Now what are you going to do next week??!!



HAHA, you must be related to my wife and kids!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

